# Pulled The Trigger On New 250Rs



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

From Marci at Lakeshore RV. She is everything folks have said here.

They trying to up sell me on many "accessories." Are there any that you would recommend?

Yes, pics coming soon.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Be sure to get the basics - sewer hose, fresh water hose, chemicals, adapters for 15 amp and 50 amp service.


----------



## SaveFerris (Sep 19, 2009)

LTCMontana said:


> From Marci at Lakeshore RV. She is everything folks have said here.
> 
> They trying to up sell me on many "accessories." Are there any that you would recommend?
> 
> Yes, pics coming soon.


Congratulations - And welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Watch out for the deals they try to push onto you at time of purchase, you can get them cheaper a camping world, also they include the price of the acc onto the bill of sale causeing you to have to pay addional sales tax when you lic the TT. Watch out. I Know.


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

It's shinny!


----------



## Dave_CDN (Sep 13, 2007)

Congratulations on your new TT, we as well purchased our 2010 RS from Lakeshore(Marci) and found it to be a good experience. The only option we picked up from their accessories list was an Ultra Fab 3002 electric tongue jack. We certainly find it much more pleasurable and easy to hook up and setup with this addition.

"Ditto" on the tank chemicals, sewer hose, water hose and power adapters. Marci threw in a "welcome kit" that include most of those items and we have been adding to the kit ever since







.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Really nice!!! Congrats on the new camper!

For the record, I would definitely get the electric electric tongue jack....

Happy camping!


----------



## socialstudiesmom (Nov 1, 2005)

Congratulations - it's a beaut! I love the Russet interior.


----------



## ftwildernessguy (Oct 12, 2009)

Looks nice and roomy!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on your new trailer!!

If I had a new Outback, here is what I would do (off the top of my head). Most of these you can do yourself when you feel the need if you have modest handyman skills. You can probably get these things cheaper on the open market rather than the dealer, but if you just want to have it all done in one shot, have the dealer do it.

1) Have superfans installed (including the bathroom)

2) If you are considering doing any dry camping at all, get a second battery installed. Also consider a small inverter, maybe 1000W. I have done this and it is really, really nice. Install the inverter in the cabinet next to the converter to shorten the DC cable run.

3) Pleated shower door (instead of the curtain). Replace the stock shower head with a higher quality unit.

4) Maxxair vent covers over all roof vents.

5)Honda/Yamaha generator if you plan on dry camping (get this through Wisesales.com if you need one, much less expensive). This is one of the best options I have ever purchased. After I got the unit, I had to wonder why I fussed about it for so long. Expensive, yes, but worth every single penny.

6) Thule TV mount for a flat panel TV. The TV in the 25RSS is always in the way. I used the Thule mount to enable us to hang our TV on the cabinet edge and easily remove for travel. I posted on this last year if you want to see what I am talking about.

7) Get every conceivable electrical adapter, 30Amp to 50 Amp, 20 Amp to 30Amp, etc. Also get a 30 Amp extension cord.

8) Extra fresh water and sewer hoses, you will need them.

A couple of other things I would do if I had a new Outback knowing what I know today:

1) Replace all exterior hardware (screws, bolts, washers) with stainless steel. Excluded from this, of course, would be any structural or hardened steel bolts that need strength. Focus on the hardware in the outdoor kitchen and the bolts holding the tongue jack, they will rust quickly.

2) Check the caulk around your front clearance lights early and often. Search "delamination" for the reason.

DAN


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Very nice....Enjoy it


----------



## LTCMontana (Jan 18, 2010)

Dan,

A generator is definitely a requirement here in MT. Most campsites are dry. Which generator did you get from Wisesales? Since they don't publish prices, can I ask what you paid?


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

Welcome and congrats! No matter what you add on now, you will still be adding more by summer!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the site!!! And Congrats!!!


----------



## TwoElkhounds (Mar 11, 2007)

LTCMontana said:


> Dan,
> 
> A generator is definitely a requirement here in MT. Most campsites are dry. Which generator did you get from Wisesales? Since they don't publish prices, can I ask what you paid?


We went with two EU2000's. In the spring and fall we bring one with us, in the summer we bring the two "girls" with us and parallel them to run the AC. With TwoElkhounds, we have to have AC for the puppies!! Elkhounds do not like the heat!!

As I recall, I paid about $850 out the door shipped to my house, no tax, no shipping charge. The companion generator with the 30A outlet was a bit more expensive, about $895. We bought one at a time to spread the pain. They arrived in a couple days, no issues. We even use them as back generators for the house. No worries about the house electronics or any other sensitive items. They are worth every single penny.

DAN


----------

